# Next Software Update



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone have information or an idea when the next R15 software update is due out?

I have a R15-300 (with 106C) and the fast forward problem is driving me nuts. I called Direct about a month ago and they said the problem would be fixed in the next release which should be out in the next week. Well, that didn't happen.

Bill


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

wrj said:


> Anyone have information or an idea when the next R15 software update is due out?
> 
> I have a R15-300 (with 106C) and the fast forward problem is driving me nuts. I called Direct about a month ago and they said the problem would be fixed in the next release which should be out in the next week. Well, that didn't happen.
> 
> Bill


A CE is in production right now 0x1088.

It resolves the above issue and I'm rather impressed by it. Perhaps it will go national soon.

Perhaps someone has more information on when that will be or if another CE window will open soon?


----------



## flytank (Feb 25, 2007)

Any idea as to whether they're fixing the R15 getting stuck on "loading" on the "Active" page ?

The last 2 CE's have caused this forcing ne to revert back to the NR.


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

The newest CE isn't bad at all....if they get the active page fixed. It is a bit slow when exiting....but that's for me who has it working. For those that don't....eh.

They did fix the fast forward loop though...which was a big headache for me and my wife. She (technically challenged) kept saying "geesh, how long are these dang commercials".


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I too hope that the active channel stuck on loading issue will be fixed in the next update I also had to return to the NR after the last two CE's because I like to use the active section daily. Having that not work with the last two CE's was the deal breaker for me keeping the CE's even though they did have other improvements that I did like.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

wrj said:


> Anyone have information or an idea when the next R15 software update is due out?
> 
> I have a R15-300 (with 106C) and the fast forward problem is driving me nuts. I called Direct about a month ago and they said the problem would be fixed in the next release which should be out in the next week. Well, that didn't happen.
> 
> Bill


There looks to be another CE window this weekend.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I never use the Active feature on any of my receivers so that just isn't an issue for me. What I DO love about the current CE for the R15 is that it finally makes the box responsive and quick instead of making every click feel like I'm dragging the machine through molasses! It also fixed most of my stability glitches and weird trick play issues (which haven't been as many as some others have experienced). I'll be downloading the new CE as well.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

wrj said:


> I called Direct about a month ago and they said the problem would be fixed in the next release which should be out in the next week. Well, that didn't happen.


Wow! A DTV rep gave you incorrect information. I wonder how that happened.

(BTW, I don't consider a CE to be a new release since the CE has not been through the full testing cycle, and you are essentially testing the CE for DTV. There is a benefit to having real users test CEs for DTV, but obviously a CE is not for everyone and should not be confused with a new release.)


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Are they ever going to replace this worthless 106c software it is ridiculous you cannot fast forward or even comercial advance at all without it putting you in a continous loop. They refuse to do anything about this, it has been this way for nearly 6 months now. What is the purpose of having a fast forward and a comercial advance if you cannot use them ???? These R15's are proving to be useful as a boat anchor. I have never such an electronic device that was released 2 year too early after 2 years still not working properly. And customer service if you can call them that as they have no clue what customer service actually is, they have no clue as to what is going on. You can go through 4 techs and 4 supervisors having to call back each time to actually get a hold of someone that even knows that they have a CE release, they all act like your crazy or something like you are making it up. They all tell you sir the 106c is our newest software we do not have anything newer, we know nothing of any CE software. I finally found a supervisor who actually admitted the CE release existed, it took me that long to find out, sorry sir we have no way of letting you have it, it was only available for a limited time. Real nice to spend 2 hours on the phone to get that response. It has been 6 months what do I have to do wait another 6 months for them to get a fix out for this ????


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I wasnt aware there was a commercial advance. Are you talking about the 30 sec skip?


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

If you want to participate in the CE process go over to the CE forum and read what you need to do. Part of the process is to report issues with the CE versions. You can help make the R15 better.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

R15STINKS said:


> Are they ever going to replace this worthless 106c software it is ridiculous you cannot fast forward or even comercial advance at all without it putting you in a continous loop. They refuse to do anything about this, it has been this way for nearly 6 months now. What is the purpose of having a fast forward and a comercial advance if you cannot use them ???? These R15's are proving to be useful as a boat anchor. I have never such an electronic device that was released 2 year too early after 2 years still not working properly. And customer service if you can call them that as they have no clue what customer service actually is, they have no clue as to what is going on. You can go through 4 techs and 4 supervisors having to call back each time to actually get a hold of someone that even knows that they have a CE release, they all act like your crazy or something like you are making it up. They all tell you sir the 106c is our newest software we do not have anything newer, we know nothing of any CE software. I finally found a supervisor who actually admitted the CE release existed, it took me that long to find out, sorry sir we have no way of letting you have it, it was only available for a limited time. Real nice to spend 2 hours on the phone to get that response. It has been 6 months what do I have to do wait another 6 months for them to get a fix out for this ????


Well... at least with your experience with calling the CSRs and asking about the CE versions.... that is correct.

The CSR tier has ZERO (nada, zippo, no), information about the CE process... Any CSR that does is one that reads the forums about it. As the CE releases are not supported by the CSR tier, nor are they informed about it.

And no, you shouldn't have to wait another 6 months for the next software release.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And no, you shouldn't have to wait another 6 months for the next software release.


Do you know what will be in the next release? What existing features will be turned off? What instabilities will be introduced?

I empathize with the people having problems with the current release (like FF looping), but fortunately I haven't experienced those issues (yet). Although my R15 still has issues, it is mostly stable and the issues are tolerable. I am worried about a new release introducing issues which may be intolerable.

When I first got my R15 last summer, it worked well enough for me, and I could live with most of the bugs. Then with each new release, there were more and more bugs -- missed recordings, freeze ups, locked progress bars, etc. It got to the point that the R15 wasn't even suitable as a non-DVR receiver.

Finally in January we got the current release. It is a long way from perfect, or even acceptable. But it is tolerable and a huge improvement over what I had previously.

Will the next release start the cycle of breaking stuff again?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> Do you know what will be in the next release? What existing features will be turned off? What instabilities will be introduced?
> 
> I empathize with the people having problems with the current release (like FF looping), but fortunately I haven't experienced those issues (yet). Although my R15 still has issues, it is mostly stable and the issues are tolerable. I am worried about a new release introducing issues which may be intolerable.
> 
> ...


Just look at the CE release notes for the last three cycles to give you an idea of what it will entail.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I just got my R15 and i am pissed i missed the CE. I hope it goes NR soon


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I just got my R15 and i am pissed i missed the CE. I hope it goes NR soon


We have had a lot of CE's for the R15 lately so I don't think it will be long before we get another or a national release.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

it looks like there is a new beta spooling


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just look at the CE release notes for the last three cycles to give you an idea of what it will entail.


:crying_sa

I know the issues threads are for people to post issues, but it seems there are some real issues with the CE release.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

Upstream said:


> :crying_sa
> 
> I know the issues threads are for people to post issues, but it seems there are some real issues with the CE release.


Overall there arent many issues that you will experience. I've only been with DirectTV for 45 days and have updated my device twice to test the CE's. I didn't have any problems either time and noticed a dramatic increase in performance and issues being corrected.

For those that are concerned about being stuck with the CE version and any potential bugs that may be found...if this does prove true in your case, you can always roll back to the national release once the CE timeframe has passed (Normally the CE timeframe is open for 3-4 hours).


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

30 second skip is the closest thing we will get to a commercial skip, that is what most of us use it for is to skip commercials, so it is basically just another name for it.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

It would be very interesting to find out how many times they refurb one of these R15's before they consider them to be what we do, as scrap pot metal. They get them back slap a *tv bandaid on them and ship it out to some other sucker. The 500 series was now where near as bad as these 300's these 300 series models need to be taken straight to the land fill, or taken to be melted down in to something more usefull such as toilet seats, so they can once again be close to what they are now.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

R15Stinks:

Please try the R15 CEs. If it doesn't help then contact D* and request a new unit or credit against your account. While venting here feels good, it really doesn't help you get your problems resolved.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

My R15-300 has been fine


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

compnurd said:


> My R15-300 has been fine


Agreed! My R15-300 is fine as well =D It doesn't have the networking features I would like...but hopefully one day it will.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

So how do I get the CE for the R15 300 every time I force an update it just reloads the same crappy 106c software. Unless they offer it again I have no way to get it. I missed the first time they offered it, and have not seen it scheduled available again since then.


----------



## Greyshadow2007 (Aug 23, 2006)

Check the CE notice.... It looks like there will be another one this weekend...


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

R15STINKS said:


> So how do I get the CE for the R15 300 every time I force an update it just reloads the same crappy 106c software. Unless they offer it again I have no way to get it. I missed the first time they offered it, and have not seen it scheduled available again since then.


Did you sign up for a CE Notification? Did you read the information about how to participate? If you did then you would know the answers to your questions.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

compnurd said:


> My R15-300 has been fine


I am still having problems with mine. I may participate in the upcomming CE. In one year I have had to format the hard drive twice. General operation is always slow. This thing seems to work ok for a few months, then gets worse and worse. The problems a few months after a format are slow downs, then lockups. The lockups lead to constant RBRs. Constant RBRs mean no guide and possible corrupt files on the HD. That leads to a format. I hope they fix this thing like they did with the HR20-700.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

R15STINKS said:


> So how do I get the CE for the R15 300 every time I force an update it just reloads the same crappy 106c software. Unless they offer it again I have no way to get it. I missed the first time they offered it, and have not seen it scheduled available again since then.


Check out the CE Forum, there are specifics on how to force the update as well as when to force the update.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

LI-SVT said:


> I am still having problems with mine. I may participate in the upcomming CE. In one year I have had to format the hard drive twice. General operation is always slow. This thing seems to work ok for a few months, then gets worse and worse. The problems a few months after a format are slow downs, then lockups. The lockups lead to constant RBRs. Constant RBRs mean no guide and possible corrupt files on the HD. That leads to a format. I hope they fix this thing like they did with the HR20-700.


Have you tried either of the last 2 CE's this month? The overall responsiveness of the system has been improved allot =D


----------

